# How much does it really cost you???



## skdave

When you stop to add it up, what does it really coast to print a 14"x16" print on a dark t-shirt?

This question goes to all DIG printers, not just Anajet owners.

Name brand of printer.


Extra cost of dark Shirt over white?
Pretreat?
Ink per shirt?
How many shirts can your printer print in one hour ?
Machine time/ Labor at $15.00 per hour?
Drying Time/ Labor?
Shirt reject cost?
Down time $15.00 per hour?
Wasted ink after flushing lines?
Head and line replacement?

Not interested in how much you sell these shirts for, just the cost to fabricate them.
Let's assume a average printer print 5000 to 10,000 shirts a year for this discussion.
To conclude a fair average of each line idem, please cost each line as you understand it for your operation.
I think this will make us all think a little harder about our business.


----------



## skdave

23 hours and no wants to address cost?


----------



## charles95405

I don't have a DTG...don't want one...with the number of operators in my area (there are 4 that I know of)..I get an order..out source it..double my cost and drink another cup of coffee!...example..just did 100 black hoodies...and I don't worry about reject, mistakes, head alignment, ink drips/drops or other misfires!...


----------



## sunnydayz

I would give you an idea but I don't have a anajet. I have a HM1 and my ink is like half the cost, so it wouldn't be accurate. Maybe one of our anajet owners will chime in soon


----------



## SuryaDesigns

sunnydayz said:


> I would give you an idea but I don't have a anajet. I have a HM1 and my ink is like half the cost, so it wouldn't be accurate. Maybe one of our anajet owners will chime in soon


I'm also in the market for either anajet or hm1. do you think hm1 is less expensive compared to anajet? especially with regards to long term investment? One thing i did like about anajet is that it is a smaler and less heavier machine for the road. Do you also take your machine to shows?


----------



## SuryaDesigns

skdave said:


> When you stop to add it up, what does it really coast to print a 14"x16" print on a dark t-shirt?
> 
> This question goes to all DIG printers, not just Anajet owners.
> 
> Name brand of printer.
> 
> 
> Extra cost of dark Shirt over white?
> Pretreat?
> Ink per shirt?
> How many shirts can your printer print in one hour ?
> Machine time/ Labor at $15.00 per hour?
> Drying Time/ Labor?
> Shirt reject cost?
> Down time $15.00 per hour?
> Wasted ink after flushing lines?
> Head and line replacement?
> 
> Not interested in how much you sell these shirts for, just the cost to fabricate them.
> Let's assume a average printer print 5000 to 10,000 shirts a year for this discussion.
> To conclude a fair average of each line idem, please cost each line as you understand it for your operation.
> I think this will make us all think a little harder about out business.


I think these are really great questions. It will be nice to have a comparison study of all the dtg's around.


----------



## skdave

I'm sorry I had to pick a "prefix" to complete the post. I really want all White Ink type DTG printers to comment.


----------



## NuWaka

Hey guys,

I will take a shot...

Name brand of printer - Anajet (MelcoJet)


Extra cost of dark Shirt over white? - $1

Pretreat? - $1

Ink per shirt? - $3

How many shirts can your printer print in one hour ? - 20 (I rarely have that many lined up / ready to go)

Machine time/ Labor at $15.00 per hour? - not sure what you're looking for here. It probably takes an extra 5 minutes to pretreat, press, print a dark shirt versus a white. So, an additional $1.25 for 5 minutes (at $15 / hour)

Drying Time/ Labor? (hangs / air drys so included in the above)

Shirt reject cost? - more in the beginning but it does still happen, although it still happens w/ whites also.

Down time $15.00 per hour? Not sure what this is... I have employees doing other activities if there aren't garments that need printing.

Wasted ink after flushing lines? A biggie - I have to do this once a day to get a good white underbase. Maybe $10 / day????? Not sure how much gets wasted here.

Head and line replacement? Hasn't happened yet but assume $3 / day for maintenance

So, to summarize:

Approx $18 / day includes : $10 day / ink charge cost PLUS $3 / day to cover the heads when they do go PLUS say $5 / day bad print on shirt loss

per shirt 

shirt cost avg - $5
pretreat - $1
ink - $3
labor - $2.50 includes $1.25 (pretreat, press) plus $1.25 (print / press)

I think that boils down to $18 day plus a per shirt cost of $11.50.

It's not cheap but it does provide the customer with flexibility... if they can just get the white inks a little more reliable - both from a flow, print and durability standpoint. Let's hope there's research going on in that area!


----------



## skdave

Thank you for responding Brian. I hope more respond we need a average.


----------



## mrbigjack50

Well there is alot to consider like you said Dave...
I use to do dark's for a short period of time 

Shirt is gonna be about $1.98 for Gildan
Pretreatment is really like 60 cent or so PS I got some for free
white ink with CMKY overlay will be approx. $4.25 or a tad more
Cost of electricity prob 50 cent because suck alot of juice when turning on a heat press
wear and tare on head add 30 cents
takes what a few minutes to prep. art, 2 to 3 minutes to print something that big
Time to pretreat and let dry
In end you got 10min atleast invested in shirt meaning $2 labor 

so adds up to costing you $10... I would say when you think of everything
Than you think why I don't print dark garments haha
Ink cost on bulk system still gonna be $2.50 atleast for ink and they gotta add all cost factors in as well to be same because all same procedure...

Another thing people just brush off is extra maintance of having white ink, clogs, extra head cleans extra which add up really quickly : )

I mean Dave, I know you do more volume work and no matter what machine you get, it just ain't worth it unless its a Kornit...
Another to keep in mind, the new Brother will still have issue with head clogs, high ink cost, time to set up file, yatta yatta yatta


----------



## mrbigjack50

Oh I forgot to add misprints, which will happen with "Any" Machine.. especially when doing darks
Lets say a misprint every 25 shirts for whatever reason it may be and if you have a job of a few hundred shirts, leaves room for alot of extra costs on your hand.

Boil down to: Do I wanna make "Customer happy or Do I wanna go bald faster?"

Its just not really worth it with any machine if you base biz on production basis....


----------



## skdave

Good points to consider Jack. Thanks
I hope more folks chime in.


----------



## mrbigjack50

what machine are you considering to accomplish this?


----------



## skdave

mrbigjack50 said:


> what machine are you considering to accomplish this?


 
I want to see what users of white ink printers think about REAL cost to print a dark shirt.


----------



## Rodney

skdave said:


> I'm sorry I had to pick a "prefix" to complete the post. I really want all White Ink type DTG printers to comment.


That's because you put it in the Anajet section of the boards. 

It might have worked better in the general DTG section of the boards here :Direct to Garment (DTG) Inkjet Printing - T-Shirt Forums

Or the new pricing dtg section of the board here that I added yesterday 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/pricing-dtg-printing-services/

Although, sometimes it will take more than 23 hours to get an answer to your question, especially if the question is posted at night.


----------



## skdave

Thank you Rodney . How do I redirect this thread to follow your suggestions now? HELP!!


----------



## sunnydayz

I went ahead and moved it for you Dave 

I will be back in a little bit to post what I think my cost is


----------



## skdave

Thank you very much BobbieLee.


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok Sorry I had to do some stuff first  I am back now and I will try to answer as best as I can.

Name brand of printer...........................DTG HM1


Extra cost of dark Shirt over white? ........Usually around .80 cents to $1
Pretreat?............................................20. to 30. cents
Ink per shirt? ......................................$3.50 to $4.50
How many shirts can your printer print in one hour ? Depends on the design, approx 10
Machine time/ Labor at $15.00 per hour?...$1.50
Drying Time/ Labor?...............................I do this as I print, so it really does not effect the price. I am usually curing as I print. Both printing and curing take approx. same amount of time.
Shirt reject cost?..................................$ not enough to even count, I rarely have misprints, maybe 1 to 2 %
Down time $15.00 per hour? As long as I am doing regular maintenance at the beginning and end of day, this doesn't really factor in. Its about 5 minutes a day.
Wasted ink after flushing lines? As long as I am continuously printing, I really don't have to flush my lines, but I do at least one head clean a day probably $5 to $10 per day.
Head and line replacement? I have only replaced my head once in over 1 1.2 years and never replaced my lines.

So going by those numbers the approx. cost of a shirt would be approx. $8.30 per dark shirt.


----------



## mrbigjack50

Just curious Bobbi, did you base ink cost on 12x16?


----------



## sunnydayz

Oh woops I missed the 12 x 16 haha. I will go back up above and correct my numbers


----------



## mrbigjack50

mhm... prob. high right : )


----------



## sunnydayz

I averaged it a bit more then what I would expect just to be safe. It really depends on the graphic as most are not square 12 x 16. There is usually quite a bit of open space in between and in that case, it would be less then what I have put.


----------



## mrbigjack50

Ah that's better Bobbi, I figured to mention this to scare Dave more about lovely cost of white ink...
People keep thinking for some crazy reason that doing dark's isn't that more costly but it is crazy what real costs are for it...

I am really curious about ink Cost of Mimaki and cost to do discharge compared to white ink


----------



## mrbigjack50

sunnydayz said:


> I averaged it a bit more then what I would expect just to be safe. It really depends on the graphic as most are not square 12 x 16. There is usually quite a bit of open space in between and in that case, it would be less then what I have put.


Yep but when you are in contract printing biz, you never know what to expect .... : )


----------



## sunnydayz

yep but you also have to remember my ink is cheaper then your ink


----------



## mrbigjack50

I know it cheaper but you still stated almost $9...
Another thing is that ink cost ain;t main issue but time is, pre-treating, amount of garments that can be printed in hour time compared to lights, extra maintenance ect.


----------



## skdave

Thanks BobbieLee, 2 down 6 to go. Come on folks, think about it, this is important to know what the cost really is. How can we price and sell dark shirts if the cost is not known?


----------



## skdave

Any more info from different DTG printers?


----------

